# I'm looking for a class in the L.A area...



## Choppp (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey guys,

 I'm a little new, i was recommended from a friend to go here...  I'm looking for a traditional japanese jujitsu class in the Los Angeles area that is decent.  I'm not looking into brazilian jujitsu at the moment...  If anybody could help me out, that'd be greatly appreciated!  thank you all so much.


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 28, 2005)

try these links.  good luck in your search:

http://www.ajjf.org/dojos.html#CA

http://www.challengermartialarts.com/schoolsCA.htm

http://martialarts.directoryusa.biz/CA/cities.php

http://www.americanjujitsuassociation.org/directrory.htm

http://budoshin.com/links.html

...again, good luck :asian:


----------



## Schtankybampo (Aug 31, 2005)

Valley, anyway. It's sort of L.A. 


www.valleyjujitsu.com

Let me know if you come by, I'll be sure and introduce myself.  (I'm the cute one)


M


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 25, 2005)

Choppp said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a little new, i was recommended from a friend to go here... I'm looking for a traditional japanese jujitsu class in the Los Angeles area that is decent. I'm not looking into brazilian jujitsu at the moment... If anybody could help me out, that'd be greatly appreciated! thank you all so much.


Don't know if you found a dojo yet. However, if you haven't ... www.jinenkan-la.com .


----------

